# 1953 Simplex Servicycle



## kunzog (Aug 29, 2016)

I am selling my 1953 Simplex Servi-Cycle. Restored, original 125cc 2 stroke motor. Very seldom do you find a Servi-Cycle with the original motor. Most have a replacement Briggs & Stratton or other replacement motor. It has the original leather saddle embossed "Servi-Cycle". Automatic clutch, belt drive. Has not been run in several years. No title. Pick up in Summerville, SC 29486 Wont ship. $3500. Email: 
a40scout@hotmail.com


----------



## kunzog (Sep 4, 2016)

Simplex has been sold!


----------

